
Giant 1,100FT asteroid could strike Earth in October 2019 - k0t0n0
https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1096594/NASA-asteroid-tracker-asteroid-FT3-hit-earth-nasa-asteroid-warning-october-2019
======
eesmith
As it clarifies, with a 1 in 8 million probability. The relevant Sentry entry
is
[https://cneos.jpl.nasa.gov/sentry/details.html#?des=2007%20F...](https://cneos.jpl.nasa.gov/sentry/details.html#?des=2007%20FT3)
.

